# Search results limited to 125 posts......



## Max Dread (May 20, 2009)

Seems when I search for something I get a limit of 5 pages (125 threads/posts) in the results, even when there should be more available. Is there a way to remove this limit/cap?


----------



## DDDorian (May 21, 2009)

I'm sure there is, but it's a deliberate cap so I'm sure Chris set it for a reason. What that reason might be, I don't know.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2009)

I set it to 125 to reduce server load. If you use Google search, eg:

"ibanez site:sevenstring.org"

ibanez site:sevenstring.org - Google Search

You'll get all of the spiderable content. (Basically every music forum)


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 1, 2009)

How about when you search other user's posts? Is there a way to use Google to do this?


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2009)

Sort of.

bigphi+ibanez site:sevenstring.org - Google Search


----------



## El Caco (Jun 4, 2009)

if you want to search user posts with google you will get better results using inanchor: 

http://www.google.com/search?q=ibanez+inanchor:bigphi84+site:sevenstring.org


----------



## El Caco (Jun 4, 2009)

You could also use inurl: to limit it to a specific forum

ibanez inurl:sevenstring-guitars inanchor:bigphi84 site:sevenstring.org - Google Search


----------

